
Summer Vacations Can Lead to Divorce - ourmandave
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-08-22/summer-vacations-can-lead-to-divorce
======
pcunite
If you have not already, please read the "Five Love Languages" book. If you
like to read, you can also add "His Needs Her Needs" to the list.

The Lord Jesus used those books to save my marriage and change my life for the
better. Your future happiness awaits you.

------
ddebernardy
Alternative view: it dissolves couples that actually should have been flings.

If you can't spend a few weeks in the promiscuity of your significant other,
chances are you're not that great a long-term match.

(Agreed on pcunite's comment on the two marriage-related books though.)

~~~
dTal
I dunno, that sounds like a bit much to ask. Or did you mean 'proximity'? :P

~~~
ddebernardy
Indeed I did. "False friends" as we say. :-)

[https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Promiscuité](https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Promiscuité)

------
dang
Url changed from [http://jezebel.com/after-holiday-vacation-season-comes-
divor...](http://jezebel.com/after-holiday-vacation-season-comes-divorce-
season-1785596448), which points to this.

~~~
monksy
Good. I'd rather not give a gossip blog ad revenue.

------
smoyer
The graph of divorces by month seems to be calling for Batman.

